# The Asylum Haunted House - 2014



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It's been a long 2 years! We missed out on a location again last year and it's really hard to get motivated after searching all year and hoping to do a full haunt. So no I didn't do a yard display or home haunt. Living at the end of a dead end street that most people in my town don't even know exist doesn't help either.

Anyway, we've found what may turn into a semi-permanent location if all goes well this year. It's a 7100 sq. ft. building that is being used as a Firework Discount Warehouse. Its on the service road of Interstate 30. The owner didn't do as well as he had hoped this year and was looking for other ways of making up some money. After a few discussions and he found out that the area population wouldn't support a Spirit Halloween store he agreed to give it a go. So I helped them box up the left over fireworks. Moved my panels out of my semi-trailer and then moved his fireworks into the trailer for temp storage.

We're 90% done and I will try to get some pics posted very soon. Here's a sneak peak and actually the first room of the haunt.










This years rooms include:

Front desk, dot room/maze, pipe room, treatment room, long narrow hallway, boiler room, ajoining cells, L shaped hall way, morgue, meat locker, the end of the haunt but not really, a tunnel and decent size cemetery.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a great start


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Will be following along.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Good to see you back in the saddle, joker


----------



## scarycher (Aug 4, 2014)

sounds like you are going to have fun.


----------

